
Banks and WikiLeaks - atularora
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/26/opinion/26sun3.html
======
itisfritz
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/26/opinion/26sun3.html>

------
itisfritz
this article proves how full of shit traditional media is

